

Where to find the london startup scene? - siliconmeme

hi,<p>I'm new to london and want to meet more startups, can anyone point me in the right direction?
======
viraptor
I guess <http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/> and other events on meetup.com are a
good start (and don't require a pre-existing network)

------
orourkedesign
<http://www.silicondrinkabout.com/> and the other events run by
<https://twitter.com/3_beards> would be a good place to start

------
ig1
<http://leanca.mp/2012/12/leancampers-london-guide/>
<http://startupdigest.com/london/>

